# Are you my mother?



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

So we purchased 11 RIR beauties from the local farm store on March 13th. These lil beauties were born March 12th and had been in the store a whole 30 minutes when we scooped them up and brought them home to their 95 degree palace. We fed them, watered them, loved them all the same and then one day it started ....the differences 

Now I know that each child from the same family does not look the same but I am afraid if one of these beauties gets a peek in the mirror they are gonna be wondering are you my mother???? Are they all RIR or a mixture???


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say producton red.


----------



## Myrtle (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok Apyl I'm a newbie ...hold my hand..... I understand "production" to mean built to lay eggs. Can you school me further on what exactly this means?? Also, if I do not have a rooster and want one would it matter at all what type I get?? One more quick question..can you tell if my red coned beautie is a rooster or a hen if the others do not have a red cone yet???


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Production means a mix of red sex link. I have 2 RIR (started with 3 but lost one at a yr old) but anyway, all 3 looked different. All RIR but their coloring varying in red tones. Chloe is my more strawberry blonde, Abbie a pretty much solid red with dark red head feathers, Sweetpea was a solid red neither dark like Abbie nor light like Chloe. 

Looks like a hen to me in your pic. No I don't think it matters what kind of roo you get unless you want to have chicks of same breed. I don't even have a roo. Nine girls make up my flock of chickens. Safer for me that way. I'd want to keep all the chicks, especially being my Ameraucana is sooo broody. Next thing we'd know, we'd be over run with chickens. So ya, no roos for me.


----------

